# My Betta Thread!



## CarpeDiem (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all! Ummm, new to this forum, but definitely not new to bettas! I bred them for 4 years, but then life got in the way, and its been 2 years since I've really been involved with them! I just have 2 boys right now (I will post pictures soon!!!) 

Spike is a 2 1/2 year old black/red/white fancy marble HMPK, I bought him from a breeder in thailand 2 years ago, he was the last betta I bought from overseas and the only betta I've had for a really long time, he's my buddy


Then yesterday on Halloween I was in petsmart buying dog food when I saw a beautiful boy, and I just couldn't resist getting a new one, it was the first time in a long time that I let myself give in to that temptation, hehe. So I name him Hocus Pocus in honor of the day! 


Looking forward to meeting fellow betta lovers on this site!!!


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

I love bettas! Right now I have a five gallon tank with just a regular male betta in it. I really want to get a black dragon HMPK though. I just don't have another tank. I'm thinking that I'll get one when mine dies. Post some pics!!:betta:


----------



## CarpeDiem (Nov 1, 2010)

This is Spike

















and this is Hocus Pocus

















I'll take better pictures tomorrow when I find the charger for my good camera! These were taken with my cell phone!


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the first one a female or a short fin male?


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome! I have a gorgeous light blue crowntail who sports a few red highlights. Your Bettas look great but I admit to being most entranced with your HMPK. :fish10:


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet glad to have you on bord and welcome to the forum


----------

